# Robert (Bob) Schneider Kung Fu Artist Dies



## HKphooey (Jul 6, 2006)

The martial arts master and owner of Waterloo Kung Fu Academy, was killed June 25 when a large tree at his rental cottage toppled and cracked his skull. Through sheer determination, he managed to walk back to the cottage, where he later died.


More on Mr. Schneider...
http://www.therecord.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=record/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1152136219574&call_pageid=1024322085509&col=1024322199564


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 6, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 6, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 6, 2006)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 7, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 7, 2006)

:asian:

*Note to members: please be sure to uncheck your "show my signature" box when posting a memorial - it is a sign of respect. Thank you.*


----------



## pstarr (Jul 7, 2006)

.


----------

